# Blanking Registration Number In Photo's



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone uses to blank there registration number in pics, if you do at all

I use http://fotoflexer.com/ to 'twirl' mine out

& yes I'm a bit paranoid about it after an 'incident' a few years ago on another car related forum

:car:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Photoshop for me


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Microsoft paint for me.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> Microsoft paint for me.


^ as above. That way my car STILL doesn't have swirly marks  :thumb:


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome but no good for ipad users.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I just edit on photobucket, seens to work ok.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Downloaded something called PhotoScape


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Paint or Gimp :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If it's not a car I've been doing and a general photo of a car then I just use MS Paint, otherwise I put my 'detailing plates' on. 
I've dealership slide on attachments for my eBay sourced plates which clip onto either side and held in by elasticated fabric cord which the eBay plates slide down in. 


and double sided suction cups for reduced size licence plates to stick my eBay plates onto.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Some good info on doing this. Thanks all. I have a related question.

I totally accept protecting a customer's privacy, and that's fine. So this isn't directed at anyone blanking the plates of a car that doesn't belong to them or that they don't have permission to disclose. And for those with a business, the advertising piece is equally as compelling.

But in terms of folks hiding their own plates, I'm genuinely interested to know what their reasons are? I'd love to hear a compelling reason and I'm not sure I ever have. All I ever hear are vague anecdotes about "something bad happening to someone a while ago somewhere else".

Convince me I should be worried about putting pictures of my numberplate online in this day and age. What are the perceived risks specific to pictures being posted on a forum which include a readable numberplate? Is it all just tinfoil hats and paranoia, or should I have a real concern?

Since you guys are all doing it, I'm hoping you can convince me I'm an idiot not to be!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

f4780y said:


> Some good info on doing this. Thanks all. I have a related question.
> 
> I totally accept protecting a customer's privacy, and that's fine. So this isn't directed at anyone blanking the plates of a car that doesn't belong to them or that they don't have permission to disclose. And for those with a business, the advertising piece is equally as compelling.
> 
> ...


People doing online searches for particular cars, of particular colours, and then duping the plates.

They then carry out specific crimes, and the cops come knocking on YOUR door. YOU then have prove where you were on that night, etc., and if you can't you could be dragged through the courts, and so on.

It used to be a common issue amongst robberies - nick a car, search online for a 'blue ford escort mk3' (as example) - then get the plates made and go rob whatever you choose.

Call me paranoid, but for the sake of something that takes a matter of seconds, I'd rather not take my chances. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cloning avoids ANPRs on uninsured cars too.


----------

